# myspace help



## craftygirl25 (Aug 17, 2005)

all i need to know is a few html codes so i can upload graphics to myspace. i need to know what difference between \ and / is and \\ and where to these. and what do end the command with? how about html at the end? can u just give me an example of a simple jpeg? thank you so much you're a genius! :4-dontkno


----------



## craftygirl25 (Aug 17, 2005)

*html help*



craftygirl25 said:


> all i need to know is a few html codes so i can upload graphics to myspace. i need to know what difference between \ and / is and \\ and where to these. and what do end the command with? how about html at the end? can u just give me an example of a simple jpeg? thank you so much you're a genius! :4-dontkno


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

Well the short anwser on the images is 


```
<img src="filename" />
```
or as an example


```
<img src="vacation.jpg" />
```
MySpace however will not let you host images so you have to host them elsewhere. PhotoBucket is a good place. Once your image is there just use the direct url in the filename place.

Like this

```
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/aeuzent/headbutt.jpg" />
```
But be sure that the end is the image file (ends in .jpg or .gif or .png) otherwise it wont work

For a basic HTML primer check This


And since your using MySpace you should also get friendly with CSS. Here is a tutorial.


----------

